# GOOD NEWS is my energy is SO much better......



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

HEY! I am thrilled to say that my energy level is coming back and my depression has lifted! YAY! I dont know if its a combo of meds and weather getting better but i will take it!!! Thank you all for helping me get through the HARD times! I know its not over but i am feeling MUCH better!

I have a few questions. About a week after i raised dose to 90mg armour i started feeling very jittery/hper/shaky in the morning after my am dose and coffee. So, i decided to make AM dose my smaller dose and wait even longer for the coffee in the morning. This seemed to help. the jittery/hyper thing went on for a few days but seemed to have almost stopped. i have been playing around with the timing of my doses and it seems i do good with my energy if i take 30mg am wait on coffee about two hours then a few hours later take another 30mg then take final 30mg around 2pm.

What do you think was causing the hyper /jittery thing? my body adjusting to dose? could i be pooling?

I still have hypo symptoms. cold hands and feet achy stiff body and brain fog seems to got worse again for some reason. i dont feel optimal at all.

I see doc this week so i will have her run full thyroid panel. Have not done this since before starting armour in Feb. THAN YOU!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

So glad you're feeling better!!!

After I stopped caffeinated coffee, I also had another improvement -- that might help more too.


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

what is your time line like with your dose increases?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

started 30 mg armour in Feb. Stayed on that for about 5-6 wks , then about 4 wks raised to 45 mg. another 3 wks raised to 60mg, 3 wks raised 75 mg, 3 wks to 90 mg. thats a rough estimate. I dont remember exactly. I know the first two are right. We raised really slow at the start


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

im wondering if i am over medicated now??? like i said before though i still have symtoms of hypo. cold hands, feet, achy stiff body and brain fog is much worse again. I feel a little anxious. I think i may back off a half dose.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Wondering -- are you staying away from iron, calcium and soy near the time of your dose?


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as you. I have been at 75mg for a week now and thought I may have gone hyper after a few really bad days, but as of today I finally feel somewhat normal. Plus my doc said there is no way I could be hyper at 75mg, I'll need at least 90 or more likely 105mg in his opinion.

So you have been at 90mg for a week or 3 weeks now? I'm unclear. It looks like you are waiting at least 3 weeks between doses, and that seems to be sufficient time to allow the t4 to build up close to max from that dose. You could stick it out or reduce for now and get some labs done.

I was wondering, how do you feel when you raise? Is the first week pretty bad with anxiety and spacyness? I seem to go through hell that first week.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Swimmer said:


> Wondering -- are you staying away from iron, calcium and soy near the time of your dose?


Yes, i take all my other vitamins at night before bed.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

earlyapex said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I have been at 75mg for a week now and thought I may have gone hyper after a few really bad days, but as of today I finally feel somewhat normal. Plus my doc said there is no way I could be hyper at 75mg, I'll need at least 90 or more likely 105mg in his opinion.
> 
> So you have been at 90mg for a week or 3 weeks now? I'm unclear. It looks like you are waiting at least 3 weeks between doses, and that seems to be sufficient time to allow the t4 to build up close to max from that dose. You could stick it out or reduce for now and get some labs done.
> 
> I was wondering, how do you feel when you raise? Is the first week pretty bad with anxiety and spacyness? I seem to go through hell that first week.


I would say its going on 3 weeks that i have been on the 90 mg. ONE week after starting the 90mg I started to feel hyper/ jitery mostly in am. was ok for a bit after i started spreading out doses more. Yesterday was awful. especially in the evening. i had a lot of anxiety couldnt sit still. I went to bed fine though and slept ok


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I increased my dose last week from 105 mg to 120mg. I am on Erfa the Canadian version. I felt very jittery/anxious for 3 days but it is getting better. I had no other symptons of being hyper. I had Graves so I knew I wasn't hyper.

I find when I get really anxious I do some of my yoga breathing and that tends to calm me down.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Brain fog is baad like it was before i started my meds. i cant stnd it! i feel like a blubbering idiot! i saw doc today. she doesnt think i am over medicated. i want thyroid labs now. she said wait 3 weeks , i have not had them checked since before feb.


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

If you've been on 90mg for 3 weeks, that's plenty of time for labs as suggested by armour.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

earlyapex said:


> If you've been on 90mg for 3 weeks, that's plenty of time for labs as suggested by armour.


What do you mean? Plenty of time meaning i could get labs done now or raise my dose?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Im confused. My symtoms can change from day to day. I am not feeling hyper as of yesterday and today. Im feeling a bit tired today and brain fog still. These are all symptoms i had before i was medicated. May be i do need a raise in armour???? i will see how the next few days go i guess.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm kinda thinking to wait it out. What is Erfa? Can it have varying amounts in each tablet or is exact?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I believe Erfa is the Canadian version of Armour?

I think maybe you should wait it out for the next 3 weeks like your doctor said. The thing with thyroid problems and medications is that it can be unstable in the beginning while you're doing dosage changes. One day you may feel great and think everything is fixed, then the next day you feel awful again. It takes time for the meds to get in your system, for your system to figure out that this is a permanent thing, and then for your system to adjust accordingly. There will be ups and downs for a while as your body gets used to things.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

it is a crazy thing.....the thyroid! lol! Im thinking a lot of my brain fog is allergies. I woke up with irritated throat ears with fluid and nose congestion too. Im not feeling hyper anymore. if anything i feel a little run down because of allergies i think. I am still feeling much better than i was!


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

I switched to decaffeinated coffee and it made a huge difference!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

madthyroid78 said:


> it is a crazy thing.....the thyroid! lol! Im thinking a lot of my brain fog is allergies. I woke up with irritated throat ears with fluid and nose congestion too. Im not feeling hyper anymore. if anything i feel a little run down because of allergies i think. I am still feeling much better than i was!


Good point -- it's easy to blame the thyroid for a lot of things, but sometimes something else the culprit. Not saying the thyroid isn't responsible (or contributes) to a lot of issues, but allergies can be a doozy, too.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

So glad you are feeling better! I think I would wait and see if things stabilize before changing again, especially if you are having occasional hyper symptoms.

Congrats though on getting your energy back! I know that was a big thing for me. Just having enough energy to get through the day was a challenge.


----------

